# Are we ever going to get dpf deletes?



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has heard of any companies doing them yet.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...sion/126298-diesel-deletes-4.html#post1913330


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Call me a doubting Thomas but until I see pictures and a write up and a video of a CTD going down the road without a CEL. I will not believe it. Having said that. No one will be happier than me to be proven wrong. So Happy I would probably go out and buy one.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Scott phone Devin at Fleece performance an he will confirm my earlier post. it was a hot day an he started the car with remote an we all know they won`t start with remote with a cel. I kick myself for not taking pics under the hood .
think if enough of us committed to spending the money they would do it for us.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Ill front the cash, im in for whatever it cost.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Same I don't understand why fleece isn't at least releasing the password so other shops can do the work if they won't


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Scott phone Devin at Fleece performance an he will confirm my earlier post. it was a hot day an he started the car with remote an we all know they won`t start with remote with a cel. I kick myself for not taking pics under the hood .
> think if enough of us committed to spending the money they would do it for us.


I believe you that Fleece did it but my concern is that because they are a US company they wont be able to do it for anybody else. Because its kind of illegal to remove the stuff. I think Delete will have to come from someone out of the US like Motor Age or P and P Auto.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I believe you that Fleece did it but my concern is that because they are a US company they wont be able to do it for anybody else. Because its kind of illegal to remove the stuff. I think Delete will have to come from someone out of the US like Motor Age or P and P Auto.


then how do all the usa companies that offer deletes for other diesel vehicles do it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> then how do all the usa companies that offer deletes for other diesel vehicles do it?


Older emissions requirements. Also, trucks have significantly less strenuous emissions requirements.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Older emissions requirements. Also, trucks have significantly less strenuous emissions requirements.


XDP - Xtreme Diesel Performance DPF Delete Race Shop
Jeep WK CRD DPF Delete Pipe | CB Engineering


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I bet if you show up somewhere with some money and answer the appropriate questions that they can do it. Might help if you removed the stuff in advance and then just took it in to have them tune it. I'm sure they have seen what happened to some of the truck tuners and that's why they won't advertise this service.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Yea it probably isn't going to be something that gets advertised freely. There will be someone who can and does do it, I plan on having it done after the 100,000 mark.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

econrey said:


> Yea it probably isn't going to be something that gets advertised freely. There will be someone who can and does do it, I plan on having it done after the 100,000 mark.


Why? Do I really need to post links of hundreds if not thousands of different types of deletes and tunes of post 07 diesels in the USA?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Just pick up the phone and call someone, Magnusson.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

The Cruze diesel doesn't have the volume to support a huge aftermarket offering, and probably never will. The market just isn't the same as what you see when you google DPF deletes. The truck market has been full of chips, tunes, EGR deletes, DPF deletes, DEF deletes, etc. since it made it's way onto the vehicles, but there was enough of a market to support the development and risk.

What we can hope for is that some company enjoys the novelty of the diesel Cruze as much as _most_ of the members on here do, including myself and offers their expertise, service, products for us to enjoy as well.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

TX CTD said:


> I bet if you show up somewhere with some money and answer the appropriate questions that they can do it. Might help if you removed the stuff in advance and then just took it in to have them tune it. I'm sure they have seen what happened to some of the truck tuners and that's why they won't advertise this service.


I've talked to quite a few shops around here and apparently there is a password on the computer system that they don't know.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

amped24 said:


> I've talked to quite a few shops around here and apparently there is a password on the computer system that they don't know.


Yes, They use to do all the deleting in "boot mode" bypassing the computers password but Mr. Bosch got smart and put a password in boot mode also. Effectively locking that door. Sounds like Fleece sorted it out so it shouldn't be long before others do too. Its just a cat and mouse game.


----------

